# Lifebook C345 Treiber



## Wolfsbein (16. Mai 2005)

Hallo

ich habe hier ein Lifebook C345 Notebook. Das Ding ist etwas antik (nicht so antik wie mein AT&T Globalyst 200 ). Nach dem Aufspielen von Win98SE bleibt der Bildschirm immer auf 640*480, weil er das Display, bzw. die Grafikkarte nicht kennt, sondern Standardtreiber installiert. Eine Rechere auf http://www.fujitsu.ca/ ergibt, dass der Typ C345 überhaupt nicht bekannt ist, und unter http://www.fujitsu-siemens.de/support/downloads_1.html kann ich zwar das Gerät auswählen, aber der Updater sagt immer, das Gerät sei up to date . Den Hersteller interessieren meine Probleme wenig und im Netz finde ich leider keine passenden Treiber. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ein Knoppix das Ding anstandslos erkennt, aber der Besitzer will Windows.
Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob irgendjemand vielleicht noch die original Treiber CD hat, oder mir irgendwie anders weiter helfen kann? Vielen Dank.


----------



## kha1karate (5. Juni 2005)

Hy,
es handelt sich dabei wahrscheinlich um eine Trident Cyber 9388 Grafikkarte in deinem Laptop, versuche mal einen Trident Treiber auf der 98 CD zu finden, das Modell wird evtl. nicht dabei sein, dann einfach einen anderen Trident Treiber der vorhanden ist ausprobieren, einer von denen sollte passen.. 
Im Gerätemanager den Treiber aktualisieren und alle verfügbaren Treiber anzeigen lassen. Falls das nicht klappt kannst Du auch Windoof ME aufspielen und diese Prozedur wiederholen, dann sollte es klappen. Bitte ein kurzes Feedback wenns geklappt hat (oder auch nicht).

ciao


----------



## Wolfsbein (5. Juni 2005)

Danke für deinen Post. Ich habe mitlerweile einen Originaltreiber bekommen und das Ding auch schon wieder abgegeben.  Deine Lösung kann ich also nicht mehr ausprobieren.


----------

